# //



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

I like them; you live around some "wondeful" places ... heh.


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

What's


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

It was suppose to be a vicious attack on you, in which you become totally insane; did it work? ?Shrugs? what do you on about?:



> "What's that supposed to mean!!


Why spit your dummy out over ?nothing?? *hands you a tissue* "No use cryin buddy"


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

With you using an







mark while stating the words ?What's that supposed to mean!? I assumed you where having a go at me for something pointless? so I further took the piss with my above post? ARE WE CLEAR?! =P


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

I was being sarcastic due to you visiting negative places, although they are negative to me, they might mean something else to you.



[One] said:


> Honestly? We aren't lol... I still have no idea what you meant in your first post...


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

cool place

:lol:


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

What surprised me in this shot, is the fact the lights are still on :shock:

3098


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

These pictures make me want to cry. I try to relate them to a 'childrens centre' and it makes me think of children suffering in that place.

Apart from the Chapel (if that's what it is?)

I get the 'negativity' though, although you might get something else out of these pictures... I just don't... makes me sad. Blahhh.


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2007)

*Asbestos* :shock:

Are you kidding, stay the hell away from that place if there is asbestos dust in 
the building.

Greg


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> *Asbestos* :shock:


Take a deep breath palll cos that's gooooooddddd shiiiiitttttt :roll:


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------

